# Huperzine A and CJC 1295 wo DAC



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

I've been reading about the benefits of huperzine A alongside CJC 1295 dac and how it inhibits somostatin

would you get the same benefits or any for that matter running huperzine a alongside cjc 1295 w/o dac?

(id be running ipamorelin and cjc 1295 wo dac at 100mcg x3 a day)


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

bu mp


----------



## Big_Me (Aug 24, 2007)

Have you decided to do 3x daily jabs over the 2x weekly boom dosing IPAM & CJC w/DAC protocol you mentioned a while back then mate?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Big_Me said:


> Have you decided to do 3x daily jabs over the 2x weekly boom dosing IPAM & CJC w/DAC protocol you mentioned a while back then mate?


after further research and posting about i dont really liek the idea of w DAC version (indecisive fvcker i am lol) i knew it would be a lot of research as i only really toyed with the idea of peptides in the last few months so wanted to make sure i had all my ducks in line

ive heard from a few places of risk of pituitary damage and or shut down plus there is the increased risk of tumour development with continually raised IGF levels

im sure 9 times out of 10 people are absolutely fine @Dave_shorts for example loved the stuff but for me personally i want to dabble in the ipam cjc wo dac to start out with and then possibly look into boomdose ipam and with dac further down the line as i research possible sides further

i got a boat load of swabs and insulin pins arrive yesterday so grabbing 4 months worth of ipamorelin and cjc wo dac this friday and starting up on cycle (got roughly 6 weeks left) and then all throughout PCT

im carrying bit of excess flab going into the meet as im going to focus on cutting around november december and run a long slow *natty* :'( cut until i get to an appreciable body fat although i may even throw in some more peps and albuterol around then to see if it makes things that much easier


----------



## Big_Me (Aug 24, 2007)

Fair play, sticking with the tried and tested method probably for the best when first trying peptides I guess. I think Dave shorts just did IPAM from memory didn't he? I may try that boom dosed as you've put me off the with DAC a bit there ha. Thing is everything has it's risks, and unfortunately we've no way of knowing which will affect us and which wont (such as the lucky sods who can smoke 40 a day all their lives and get away with dying of natural causes in their 90s!). There's no way I'm going back to 3x daily jabs, but hope you get on well with them mate, best of luck.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Big_Me said:


> Fair play, sticking with the tried and tested method probably for the best when first trying peptides I guess. I think Dave shorts just did IPAM from memory didn't he? I may try that boom dosed as you've put me off the with DAC a bit there ha. Thing is everything has it's risks, and unfortunately we've no way of knowing which will affect us and which wont (such as the lucky sods who can smoke 40 a day all their lives and get away with dying of natural causes in their 90s!). There's no way I'm going back to 3x daily jabs, but hope you get on well with them mate, best of luck.


Hahahaha. Jesus no!!!! I've tried more or less all peps (excluding stuff alike ace 031 etc).

I loved cjc with dac. Got great results and subsequent blood results and checks show I'm in good health.

There are risks with anything we take!!!


----------



## Big_Me (Aug 24, 2007)

@Dave_shorts, sorry mate I just meant when you mentioned in swole troll's other thread about boom dosing IPAM 2x a week, you weren't on CJC too at that time?


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Big_Me said:


> @Dave_shorts, sorry mate I just meant when you mentioned in swole troll's other thread about boom dosing IPAM 2x a week, you weren't on CJC too at that time?


Ooooh. I did boom dosing at various times.......with mod grf, cjc dac and also on its own


----------



## Big_Me (Aug 24, 2007)

Dave, was there any protocol where you just jabbed 2x a week which you found particularly good?

I'm trying to avoid 3x daily pep jabs and want a protocol worth doing even if not optimum with max maybe 1x jab ed


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Big_Me said:


> Dave, was there any protocol where you just jabbed 2x a week which you found particularly good?
> 
> I'm trying to avoid 3x daily pep jabs and want a protocol worth doing even if not optimum with max maybe 1x jab ed


as mentioned above I loved 4mg of cjc 1295 dac. I ran that for 8 weeks and was very happy. That was 2mg weekly shots.


----------



## Big_Me (Aug 24, 2007)

So that and IPAM also at 4mg EW should be a good cycle. Thanks mate, I think i'll give it a shot.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Big_Me said:


> So that and IPAM also at 4mg EW should be a good cycle. Thanks mate, I think i'll give it a shot.


Well I just did the cjc to see what it did. I'm sure boom dosing ipam will help.


----------

